# Photo Tent



## BJohn

I am looking at purchasing a photo tent, I have made one but it just is a hassle. Probably one that comes with a light's and some different colored install-able back grounds.

I have looked on Amazon but there are several.

Some have LED lights any thoughts there?

Any Recommendations?


----------



## Imaginethat

John, vakmere posted some pictures which were very good. I ask him wha he used for a photo tent, here is what he used: Polaroid LED table top photo studio kit, a little help from Photoshop elements 9.

I googled, Polaroid LED table top photo studio kit, and Ritz camera came up with the match. Cost was $49 with free shipping. Check it out. Comes with led lights and tent.


----------



## dthayer

I purchased the "Neewer® 16x16 inch/40x40 cm Photo Studio Shooting Tent Light Cube Diffusion Soft Box Kit with 4 Colors Backdrops (Red Dark Blue Black White) for Photography" along with the "StudioPRO 2 Light Photography Table Top Photo Studio Lighting Kit" from Amazon a couple of months ago.

It's what I've been using for the recent photos I have posted. I like it, it works for me. It could be bigger but I wanted to keep it on the cheap side.

I usually stick with Amazon Prime but the lighting kit didn't qualify. I decided to go with that one as it had the features I like and was still free shipping. I got it almost as quickly as the soft box which came Prime.

Total cost was about $55.


----------



## BJohn

Thanks Dennis & Dirk

I will look at both of them, and yes Dirk I want to keep it as inexpensive as possible. So both of those are in the range I was thinking of.

Ya'll have a Blessed and Peaceful Christmas.


----------



## flyitfast

I have had good luck with the Polaroid setup.  Lights could be a little brighter, but pictures have been good.  Got mine off Amazon at the price you mentioned.
Gordon


----------



## Sabaharr

I picked up a setup on ebay for $30. I was a pro photographer for 12 years so I can evaluate the equipment with some credibility to back me up. Not that anyone else here can't, I have just used a lot of systems. As for the one I bought the tent/box is 30 X 30. Its nice and roomy, made of strong materials and is AAA+ in my book. It came with backgrounds that I cant seem to get the fold creases out of even with an iron. The lights are good candidates for offshore reef material, but do a fair job with a little work in alignment. Overall I got my moneys worth and more out of the roomy box. Now I just need some Jessy lamps with photofloods for lighting. My sweetie can donate some old solid color nylon night gowns for backdrops. That will do the trick. On the way to Home Depot today to get the lamps. BTW the light box collapses easily into a 12" circle and packs into an included bag for storage.


----------



## Rink

I bought this one. It works fine for pens. $39 on Amazon. The lights are not entirely adequate, so I supplement with two $6 utility lights from walmart (the kind with the metal cone and a spring clip).

Amazon.com : LimoStudio PHOTO, LIGHT TENT, 16-Inch LIGHT KIT CONTINUOUS LIGHTING KIT, LED LIGHT BULB, PHOTO LIGHT, LIGHT BOX, AGG105 : Photo Studio Shooting Tents : Camera & Photo


----------



## oneleggimp

Sabaharr said:


> I picked up a setup on ebay for $30. I was a pro photographer for 12 years so I can evaluate the equipment with some credibility to back me up. Not that anyone else here can't, I have just used a lot of systems. As for the one I bought the tent/box is 30 X 30. Its nice and roomy, made of strong materials and is AAA+ in my book. It came with backgrounds that I cant seem to get the fold creases out of even with an iron. The lights are good candidates for offshore reef material, but do a fair job with a little work in alignment. Overall I got my moneys worth and more out of the roomy box. Now I just need some Jessy lamps with photofloods for lighting. My sweetie can donate some old solid color nylon night gowns for backdrops. That will do the trick. On the way to Home Depot today to get the lamps. BTW the light box collapses easily into a 12" circle and packs into an included bag for storage.


Which one did you buy?  I don't seem to find a make or model number in your review.


----------



## BJohn

I have looked at a lot on Amazon today. Most have mixed reviews so I will keep looking at them and reading the reviews.

Thanks for the help.

The one Rink mentioned I have looked at and gone back to several times.


----------



## MTViper

I picked up one on E-Bay for about $30, but can't find it there any more.  The one I got is very similar to this one on Wayfair:  Square Perfect Studio In Box Light Tent Cube | Wayfair  .

I'm very pleased with it.  Everything folds up into a neat package that stores out of the way.  I can set up and be taking pictures in 10 minutes and clean up and be ready for dinner (yes my photo studio is thee dining room table) in 10 min.  Works for pens, bowls, peppermills, and everything else I turn.


----------



## Sabaharr

oneleggimp said:


> Sabaharr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up a setup on ebay for $30. I was a pro photographer for 12 years so I can evaluate the equipment with some credibility to back me up. Not that anyone else here can't, I have just used a lot of systems. As for the one I bought the tent/box is 30 X 30. Its nice and roomy, made of strong materials and is AAA+ in my book. It came with backgrounds that I cant seem to get the fold creases out of even with an iron. The lights are good candidates for offshore reef material, but do a fair job with a little work in alignment. Overall I got my moneys worth and more out of the roomy box. Now I just need some Jessy lamps with photofloods for lighting. My sweetie can donate some old solid color nylon night gowns for backdrops. That will do the trick. On the way to Home Depot today to get the lamps. BTW the light box collapses easily into a 12" circle and packs into an included bag for storage.
> 
> 
> 
> Which one did you buy?  I don't seem to find a make or model number in your review.
Click to expand...

 
This one Lusana Studio 30" Photography Photo Light Tent Lighting Backdrop Kit | eBay


----------



## oneleggimp

Sabaharr said:


> This one Lusana Studio 30" Photography Photo Light Tent Lighting Backdrop Kit | eBay


Thank you, kind sir.  If you, as a pro, find it acceptable - then that's the one I want to get.
Who knows, maybe Santa Claus will bring it.


----------

